# DWA for sale, pygmy rattlesnakes and copperhead



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

1.1 Dusky pygmy rattlesnakes (Sistrurus Miliarus Barbouri) CB07
0.1 Broadband Copperhead (Agkistrodon Contortrix Laticinctus) CB08

Pictures on request, all offers considered.

Please PM for more details, no timewasters please.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi how much for the rattler's and pos interested in broadband copperhead just need to know sex on my copperhead first
cheers
Lee


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Agkistrodon said:


> 1.1 Dusky pygmy rattlesnakes (Sistrurus Miliarus Barbouri) CB07
> 0.1 Broadband Copperhead (Agkistrodon Contortrix Laticinctus) CB08
> 
> Pictures on request, all offers considered.
> ...


 looking forward to meeting you and picking these up, let me know bout the copperhead when you know mate


----------

